# Sketch of a Red Fox



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I love animals, and I love doing sketches of them. Did this one today, took me a couple hours on this one... I'm trying to get better at drawing fur. I was thinking it would be cool to sketch some of the animals I hunt...

View attachment 43298


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

man that is good you have talent , just sketch them without lead ball dents in them :neener: :rolling:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yes! Nice sketch holmes. I work a lot of night shifts and see a few foxes out and about doing their thing, cool animals man. You rocked that dude.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Foxy.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice work Sir.

Yet another one of those things which I do about as well as a cockroach.

BUT a map/buildings/creek lines/ditches/high ground etc; now that I can do very well indeed.

Kind of a not very funny thing that at all looking back now being 55 years young.

It would be so much more pleasant to have talents more to drawing things like you just have shown you have done.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool! Great job! Thanks for sharing. I love seeing the other things that you folks are doing!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice drawing. I saw one of his bothers behind my chicken coop. No joke. No chickens were harmed.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I was expecting something else....


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> I was expecting something else....


Lol, you beat me to it, Noob..

LGD


----------

